# CPT code 54150



## Asladybug@sbcglobal.net  (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm hoping someone can help with a CPT question. CPT code 54150 description is Circumcision, using clamp or other device with regional dorsal penile or ring block. This CPT code does not say whether this is only for a new born or not. What I'm asking is, whether or not this only for a new born or for any age?

For example CPT code 54160 says this code is only for 28 days of age or less.
CPT code 54161 says this code is older than 28 days of age.

Please clarify CPT code 54150.

Thank you,
Adrianne S.


----------



## KJ4AAPC (Mar 6, 2018)

*Response to Asladybug@sbcglobal.net CPT code 54150*

Hey there,

Not sure if you have your answer, but if you go to the Index of your CPT, look up Circumcision, under Surgical Excision - Neonate - 54150 and 54160 are there for newborn. Great question though because you're right it doesn't specify it in the book on page 361. There is also a note to report with modifier 52 when performed without dorsal penile or ring block. I had to do some research there myself. Hope this helps!! 

Kiley, CPC, CEMC, CFPC


----------

